# FreeBSD guest desktop on KVM/Qemu!



## teo (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello!

I'm testing freeBSD as a guest on KVM/Qemu machine and it's going great, to configure the Guest Additions and their share libraries (copy/paste, folder, others) I need to install  *spice-vdagent*and *spice-agent* on the guest system. In FreeBSD which dependencies are alternative to spice-vdagent and spice-agent ?


----------

